# vermú, vermut o vermouth?



## Arnold2

Hola, compañeros foreros de WordReference.

¿Cuál de las tres formas para nombrar ese tipo de bebida alcohólica a base de vino es la preferida en España y cuál en Hispanoamérica: vermú, vermut o vermouth?

Os agradezco a todos de antemano.


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi zona (Cataluña), lo habitual es *vermut*.


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En mi zona (Cataluña), lo habitual es *vermut*.


 
Un poquito más abajo (C. V.) también.

En Andalucía y en Madrid *vermú*... fijo. 

Aunque se debería decir_ licor de ajenjo_. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

ErOtto said:


> En Andalucía y en Madrid *vermú*... fijo.


Pues... yo también diría *vermut*.


----------



## ErOtto

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues... yo también diría *vermut*.


 
Entonces no eres del foro.


----------



## Namarne

O que es un poco catalana.  
Pero la t de vermut, ¿pronunciada t como en Madrit?  (Esto es la prueba del algodón).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Namarne said:


> O que es un poco catalana.
> Pero la t de vermut, ¿pronunciada t como en Madrit?


No vermu*tt*, sino vermú(t). Igual que no Madri*tt* sino Madrí(d).


----------



## Colchonero

ErOtto said:


> Entonces no eres del foro.


 
Es que en el Foro hay barrios y barrios (y bares y bares). En algunos no conviene pronunciar la t. Y en muchos no conviene pedir vermú.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Es que en el Foro hay barrios y barrios (y bares y bares).


¡_'Satamente_! Todavía hay clases...


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Arnold 

El DRAE acepta vermú y vermut. Creo que aquí normalmente escribimos vermut y pronunciamos vermú.

Un saludo.


----------



## cbrena

ErOtto said:


> Un poquito más abajo (C. V.) también.
> 
> En Andalucía y en Madrid *vermú*... fijo.
> 
> Aunque se debería decir_ licor de ajenjo_.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



En Madrid si pides _licor de ajenjo_ o _licor de absenta_, ni en los lugares más elitistas te entenderían, y ni qué decir que además no tienen el rico *vermú* de grifo. Pero si tuviera que escribirla, *vermut*.

No uso esa pequeña (t) para decir vermú; y para decir Madrid, ya está la pequeña (z).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> No uso esa pequeña (t) para decir vermú; y para decir Madrid, ya está la pequeña (z).


Puede que tengas razón con lo de vermú: no sé bien ni cómo hablo.
Ahora, estoy segura de que *no* digo Madriz .


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, tengo oído *vermú*. 
Pero no puedo decirte cómo se la escribe (creo que nunca lo había hecho hasta ahora) porque, como no es una bebida que me guste, jamás le he prestado atención.

Ahora veo que las botellas dicen *vermouth*.


----------



## cbrena

No todas la botellas, algunas dicen vermut. Aunque la marca sea italiana, es la más extendida en España.

No obstante, me quedo con el vermú de la wikipedia.


----------



## chics

Añado que al menos aquí (Cataluña) no significa únicamente una bebida concreta. *Hacer el vermut* es tomar el aperitivo, típicamente el domingo al mediodía, en una terracita... puede ser con cerveza, y unas olivas, unas patatitas o unos berberechos...


----------



## ErOtto

Colchonero said:


> Es que en el Foro hay barrios y barrios (y bares y bares). En algunos no conviene pronunciar la t. Y en muchos no conviene pedir vermú.


 


aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡_'Satamente_! Todavía hay clases...


 
_Féstivamente_. En un sitio _fisno_ pido Yzaguirre reserva. Si voy por Malasaña, Hortaleza o _Bulebares_, pido un _vermú de grifo_. 

¡Ah, y perdón por escribir Foro en minúscula! 




cbrena said:


> En Madrid si pides _licor de ajenjo_ o _licor de absenta_, ni en los lugares más elitistas te entenderían...


 
Seguro que ni siquiera saben que el ingrediente _principal_ de _*ese*_ vino es el ajenjo... que en alemán se llama Wermut (¿vendrá de ahí el nombre? ) ... no pongo el enlace a la Wiki por no repetir. 



aldonzalorenzo said:


> Puede que tengas razón con lo de vermú: no sé bien ni cómo hablo.


 
Ya nos estamos desdiciendo... 

¡Qué pena que por mi zona no haya vermú de grifo en ningún sitio! 



chics said:


> ... *Hacer el vermut* es tomar el aperitivo ...


 
Una pena que por aquí (C.V.) también se esté perdiendo esa buena costumbre. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Para mí un vermú.
(En Madrí)


----------



## Lurrezko

chics said:


> Añado que al menos aquí (Cataluña) no significa únicamente una bebida concreta. *Hacer el vermut* es tomar el aperitivo, típicamente el domingo al mediodía, en una terracita... puede ser con cerveza, y unas olivas, unas patatitas o unos berberechos...



Es cierto. ¿Se usa en algún otro lugar *hacer el vermut* por tomar el aperitivo?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

ErOtto said:


> Ya nos estamos desdiciendo...


Humilde que es una, no como otros.
Y _hacer el vermut_, no me suena. Pero avisa cuando lo hagas...


----------



## Antpax

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es cierto. ¿Se usa en algún otro lugar *hacer el vermut* por tomar el aperitivo?



Por aquí no, porque por aquí se "*toma *el vermú".


----------



## Lurrezko

Antpax said:


> Por aquí no, porque por aquí se "*toma *el vermú".



Hay que ver qué mal habláis...


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> Por aquí no, porque por aquí se "*toma *el vermú".


Es que aquí "tomar un vermut" es beber el susodicho líquido mientras que hacer el vermut es un aperitivo entre amigos, o familiares, y como decía sin que haga falta beber vermut, ni siquiera alcohol en realidad (por ejemplo, los niños también hacen el vermut, pero con zumo o agua).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Bueno, yo de niña cuando iba a *tomar el vermú* lo hacía con trina.


----------



## Calambur

Antpax said:


> Por aquí no, porque por aquí se "*toma *el vermú".


Por aquí también diríamos *tomar un vermú*, pero creo que esa costumbre ha caído en desuso.
-------- 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Hay que ver qué mal habláis...


Si Monseñor lo dice...
------- 


chics said:


> (por ejemplo, *los niños también hacen el vermut, pero con zumo o agua*).


¡Qué horror!


----------



## chics

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Bueno, yo de niña cuando iba a *tomar el vermú* lo hacía con trina.


 También, también, ¡sólo ponía un ejemplo! También hay esa bebida roja y amarga, que no tiene alcohol pero que suelen tomar los adultos. ¿Por qué todos hablais en pasado?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

chics said:


> También, también, ¡sólo ponía un ejemplo! También  hay esa bebida roja y amarga, que no tiene alcohol pero que suelen tomar  los adultos. ¿Por qué todos hablais en pasado?


Si, me refería que aquí ir a tomarlo no implica que lo que bebas sea vermú.

¿Te refieres al bitterkás?


----------



## Colchonero

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ¿Te refieres al bitterkás?


 
¿A la zarzaparrilla?
¿A la cerveza de jengibre?
¿A la fanta de sandía?



PD. Dicho sea entre paréntesis, basta que se abra un hilo sobre alcohol o cualquier otro vicio y siempre acudimos los mismos en tropel. Podíais disimular un poco, digo yo.


----------



## Calambur

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Si, me refería que aquí ir a tomarlo no implica que lo que bebas sea vermú.


Algo parecido sucede por aquí con el café:
_*-Vamos a tomar un café*_ no significa que lo que beberás será café. Si tomas un whisky, lo mismo da.


----------



## Antpax

Calambur said:


> Algo parecido sucede por aquí con el café:
> _*-Vamos a tomar un café*_ no significa que lo que beberás será café. Si tomas un whisky, lo mismo da.



Por aquí también. Podemos quedar para tomar el vermú y tomar unas cañas, o quedar para tomar un café y tomar té. Por eso, ya directamente se queda para "tomar algo", y ya está.


----------



## ErOtto

Antpax said:


> ..."tomar algo", y ya está.


 
A veces ni siquiera llegas a decirlo.
En cuanto dices ¿vamos a? ya te responden... ¡venga, vamos, que ya estás tardando! 

Lo que decía colchonero en la PD... 

Saludos
Er


----------



## chics

Me refiero a que, en Cataluña, no es tomar un vermut, como tomar un café o tomar una cañas. 

_Hacer el vermut_ es tomar un aperitivo que se hace de día y generalmente al aire libre, en un balcón o una terraza; y además de la bebida (tradicionalmente vermut o bitter, aunque pude ser cerveza u otra cosa) incluye unas cositas típicas para picar. Uno compra el pan, el diario (con sus cuarenta suplementos y publicidades) y queda con los demás para leerlo al sol y arreglar el mundo hasta la hora de comer. Conozco a algunos que lo atacan directamente, en vez del desayuno. Luego se va a comer cada uno a su casa o comen todos juntos.


----------



## emm1366

Me quedo con lo que dice la botella (vermouth).


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Me refiero a que, en Cataluña, no es tomar un vermut, como tomar un café o tomar una cañas.
> 
> _Hacer el vermut_ es tomar un aperitivo que se hace de día y generalmente al aire libre, en un balcón o una terraza; y además de la bebida (tradicionalmente vermut o bitter, aunque pude ser cerveza u otra cosa) incluye unas cositas típicas para picar. Uno compra el pan, el diario (con sus cuarenta suplementos y publicidades) y queda con los demás para leerlo al sol y arreglar el mundo hasta la hora de comer. Conozco a algunos que lo atacan directamente, en vez del desayuno. Luego se va a comer cada uno a su casa o comen todos juntos.



Sí, sí, si te hemos entendedido Chics, por aquí somos expertos en eso , sólo que decimos "tomar el vermú", principalmente porque se hace "a la hora del vermú".


----------



## jorgema

chics said:


> Me refiero a que, en Cataluña, no es tomar un vermut, como tomar un café o tomar una cañas.
> 
> _Hacer el vermut_ es tomar un aperitivo que se hace de día y generalmente al aire libre, en un balcón o una terraza; y además de la bebida (tradicionalmente vermut o bitter, aunque pude ser cerveza u otra cosa) incluye unas cositas típicas para picar. Uno compra el pan, el diario (con sus cuarenta suplementos y publicidades) y queda con los demás para leerlo al sol y arreglar el mundo hasta la hora de comer. Conozco a algunos que lo atacan directamente, en vez del desayuno. Luego se va a comer cada uno a su casa o comen todos juntos.



¿Y nadie conoce lo de _ir a la vermut_? Para mí era el único significado que conocía de *vermut*, hasta que conocí el susodicho licor (muy tardíamente, debo decir). Creo que ahora en el Perú, ya nadie va a la vermut (o a la función de vermut) porque en los cines con horario continuado esa distinción no tiene sentido (ya no hay matinal, vermut y noche).


----------



## duvija

En Uruguay semo finoh, semo. Se escribe 'vermouth' en todos los boliches, pero por supuesto se pronuncia 'bermú'. Mmmm.


----------



## Ludaico

Colchonero said:


> ¿A la zarzaparrilla?
> ¿A la cerveza de jengibre?
> ¿A la fanta de sandía?...



El auténtico bitter, el original, es el "Bitter Cinzano soda", con alcohol. Luego sacaron el Bitter Kas, sin alcohol. He de decir que a mí me encanta el Bitter Cinzano, pero dejé de tomarlo ya que hoy en día en casi ningún bar lo tienen (de vez en cuando lo compro en los supermercados de ECI). Me chocó ver en La Concha (San Sebastián) a casi todas las personas mayores (mayores que yo) tomando este excelente aperitivo, cosa rarísima de ver en otras zonas de España. Este SÍ es un AUTÉNTICO APERITIVO (abre el apetito) gracias a su sabor amargo. El amargo tiene esta cualidad aperitiva (recordemos las aceitunas).


----------

